
Which Fire Extinguishers You Should Use for Various Types of Fires - technologyvault
http://onlinesafetydepot.com/type-fire-extinguisher-need-distinguishing-features-advantages-disadvantages/
======
Tperkes
I wish I had this information with me when my Rental unit burned down and I
tried to use a small fire extinguisher I had in my car!

~~~
technologyvault
What was it that started the fire in that particular instance? Did you find
out?

~~~
Tperkes
Poor wiring in the living room and the tenants had too many devices plugged
in!

------
PaulHoule
spammy

